
Dolphin Progress Report: December 2016 - crummy
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/01/02/dolphin-progress-report-december-2016/
======
Fej
Dolphin is still a wonder of engineering. Still one of the most impressive
emulators. It's one of the few emulators that has an organized team of people
who are willing to work together, instead of having all the developers make
their own, worse emulators. GameCube and Wii emulation is infinitely better
for it.

------
mercwear
Dolphin is great but I wish Nintendo would just get behind / build an
emulation platform for all of it's legacy content and sell it to me for $100 -
$150.. The NES Classic is a great example of what they could do (minus the
awful shortages).

~~~
cookiecaper
They have something similar to this via Virtual Console on the Wii U and 3DS.
You can buy select older games and play them natively.

If we ever want the kind of thing you're discussing to be feasible or people
like those who work on Dolphin to get compensated for the great work they
perform, we need to fix our copyright laws.

~~~
riffraff
The original Wii also had this AFAIR (I own a Wii but I never played it much
but I recall the commercials)

~~~
jfktrey
Yep! There were a number of 64 titles released this way. Pretty sure older
games made an appearance as well.

------
mparlane
Dolphin also runs on the PS4 ;)

[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/814497640599658496](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/814497640599658496)

